# Casting spoons.



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Any tips on how everyone uses sting silvers would be helpful. Started using kastmaster for fresh and salt and now I wanna move up. Took me 34 yrs to appreciate casting spoons. Definitely a versatile piece of ammo for any fisherman!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

For me, fishing the surf in the northeast (NJ,Del) metals are used when the blues are in, April-June and Sept-Oct. Stingsilvers, deadly dicks mostly.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Best advice, use a teaser.

John


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Spoons are likely one of those lures that no matter what you have, they can be made to work regardless of the conditions or situation. Of course, weight & other factors may still limit the succes one might have with them, after all, if you can't get it in front of the fish, or where there are fish, it's not going to catch anything. 

I own a lot of different spoons, in shape, color, profile, metal type & weight. For the most part, I prefer to use them much like a jig, letting them hit bottom, jerking them up off the bottom & allowing them to flutter back down. But, that's not the only way I'll use them. Of course "casting" spoons can be simply cast & cranked with whatever action is built into the spoon, and additional action can be imparted with the rod. No wrong or correct way to fish them. They can be trolled or vertically fished too when the situation allows. 

I've used the thin trolling spoons commonly used with down riggers in places like the Great Lakes for Salmon & trout, but for Spanish Macs & other species in the Chesapeake Bay. They have an entirely different action to them that the more popular spoons like Tony's or Drones don't have. Heck, I've cast small Tony's for LM & SM bass at times. 

I've made some of my own spoons by soldering hooks to Willow blades & adding a trailer hook dressed with marabou. Killer on panfish & have even caught bass & Stripers with such a lure. It's a darn good Shad spoon too!

One of my all time favorite spoons for this area is the Jensen Krocodiles. They can be fished many ways including like the Sting Silvers. 

Johns advise is right on the money too! I prefer a single dressed hook on most spoons, both feathers & hair can be productive at times but sometimes a thin pork trailer or plastic bait makes a world of difference. Sometimes you simply have to show the fish something different. 

If any of you guys have fished the "Swim blade" type lures for bass, then add such a blade to the front of a spoon & give that a try sometime. 

Here's a few of mine, although the pic was taken before I had changed out the trebles or dressed the hooks. 


Here's a box of single hook teasers I've dressed for spoons I have!


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

bigjim5589 said:


> Spoons are likely one of those lures that no matter what you have, they can be made to work regardless of the conditions or situation. Of course, weight & other factors may still limit the succes one might have with them, after all, if you can't get it in front of the fish, or where there are fish, it's not going to catch anything.
> 
> I own a lot of different spoons, in shape, color, profile, metal type & weight. For the most part, I prefer to use them much like a jig, letting them hit bottom, jerking them up off the bottom & allowing them to flutter back down. But, that's not the only way I'll use them. Of course "casting" spoons can be simply cast & cranked with whatever action is built into the spoon, and additional action can be imparted with the rod. No wrong or correct way to fish them. They can be trolled or vertically fished too when the situation allows.
> 
> ...


Food for thought. Thank you.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

These are what we use from the Beach, this is just one company ES Lures.....They have lots mo Colors this is just a sample... JAM


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Any tips on how everyone uses sting silvers would be helpful. Started using kastmaster for fresh and salt and now I wanna move up. Took me 34 yrs to appreciate casting spoons. Definitely a versatile piece of ammo for any fisherman!


All the posts about Spanish mackrel fishing from the beach mostly involves throwing sting silvers.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Do you work a stingsilver type lure just like a spoon? I have a sea striker jigfish and have only caught a ribbonfish on it.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

For the outerbanks the sting silver and glass minnow lures have been the standard for years. I like to remove the trebel hook and replace it with a single hook that I've also rapped with highly reflective fly fishing dressings. I think for spanish the more flash the better. I only use spinning gear for throwing these lures from the beach and I'm always looking for any lures that will allow me to get out just a little further. Last year I discovered the Spanyid Raider lures (spoons). They are rear weighted, have great castability, and the chrome body gives off a lot of flash. I got these Australian lures (50, 60, 75 gram) from a company in California. I used them this year from shore in the bay and can't wait to try them at the outerbanks.

LarryB


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

LarryB what Rod are you throwing for the Spanish? Reason I ask is very few lures will increase your distance, but, a Rod Blank Will. If the Lures you have are Rear Weighted then they most likely will throw good but not swim right. Look to Rod Blanks for Distance, I use a 108 Lami when they are Close, and a 300-1 PurGlas when they are out there. There are lots of GREAT Blanks out there.. 

JAM


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Hi JAM,

I'm using the Century Slingshot 11' for close-in and long but mostly the Slingshot 12'6" model to go real long. Sorry, I also made a mistake, the lure name is the Spanyid Sniper. For a spoon type lure this one is really good because of the rear weighting but it also has non-symetrical angles to give it that darting, irregular type swimming action. It may not get the distance that the standard glass minnow will get due to the wider body profile but I was surprised at the casting distance. JAM, I'd suggest that you add a couple of these to your massive tackle collection and I think that you may like using them from the kayak also. Hoping to see you this summer and will bring a few by the shop.

LarryB


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Keep'em coming guys. Getting some real good nuggets.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

sting silver, cast it out and reel it back fairly fast. lower the rod tip so you don't have it in the air. You can sometimes stop and let it wiggle on the sink. It does not have much action but a slight side to side wobble on steady retrieve. But, that is enough to catch fish.

sexier spoons- krocodiles- wobbles
kastmasters
hopkins jigs


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

11 and 12 footer for Spanish larryb? Love Century and build primarily on them but 11 and 12 for Spanish rod is way to big, isn't the Slings Shot an 8n bait rod?????....Love to see the lures larryb... Stop on in with them... JAM


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Yes, that's what I thought also until I picked them up. The 11' is as thin and weighs as much as my old 10' standby Ben Dorrs with the 12'6" only slightly more. I've found both to be great tools for short, medium and really long casting. That 12'6" rod is perfect for me when the dirty water is in close to shore or for covering a lot of water trying to find fish.

Larryb


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

LarryB said:


> Yes, that's what I thought also until I picked them up. The 11' is as thin and weighs as much as my old 10' standby Ben Dorrs with the 12'6" only slightly more. I've found both to be great tools for short, medium and really long casting. That 12'6" rod is perfect for me when the dirty water is in close to shore or for covering a lot of water trying to find fish.
> 
> Larryb


I would have never considered using a rod that long. Food for thought.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

LarryB IMPO the 11 which has a heaver weight range (2-5 1327 and 3-7 1328 two different models) then the 12'6 (1-4 1505 and 2-5 1506)are the Wrong Tools for the Job, they are to Cumbersome to Repetitive Cast For Spanish and would be better suited for Striper Fishing or long distance Sea Mullet and Pompano here or in Florida. Can you do it Sure but it's not the Casting that will wear you out, it will be the Reeling it in with 9+ foot of tip to deal with. Sure they cast Great and the distance would be phenomenal on the 12'6, but Most will use a 9 footer for Spanish cause you can do it all day. Please tell me that these rods you are using are Built Spinning and not Conventional. Cause if they are Conventional you are trying to make something work that will be even less enjoyable then with a Spinner. To Repetitious type of Fishing for a Conventional and there is not anyone on the Planet that is Good enough with a Conventional to pull it off. Yes there are those that try and all they do is mess it up for all around them by Blowing their Reel up and tangling up everyone around them. 

I have been a Rod Builder on Hatteras Island for going on 12, 13 Years and If I were going to build someone a Spanish Rod it would be a Slingshot 1085 9 foot or an 1145 nice six and if Pressured (but t would not be the right Rod for it 1265 ten six) the 10'6 would be to Cumbersome. There is also a Stealth series I would build on for them. But rule of thumb and you can ask any builder on the Island 9 footer is the general consensus. To each his Own But way way too Big For Spanish.....

PS Love to see them Lures though, always open for something different....

JAM


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

JAM said:


> LarryB IMPO the 11 which has a heaver weight range (2-5 1327 and 3-7 1328 two different models) then the 12'6 (1-4 1505 and 2-5 1506)are the Wrong Tools for the Job, they are to Cumbersome to Repetitive Cast For Spanish and would be better suited for Striper Fishing or long distance Sea Mullet and Pompano here or in Florida. Can you do it Sure but it's not the Casting that will wear you out, it will be the Reeling it in with 9+ foot of tip to deal with. Sure they cast Great and the distance would be phenomenal on the 12'6, but Most will use a 9 footer for Spanish cause you can do it all day. Please tell me that these rods you are using are Built Spinning and not Conventional. Cause if they are Conventional you are trying to make something work that will be even less enjoyable then with a Spinner. To Repetitious type of Fishing for a Conventional and there is not anyone on the Planet that is Good enough with a Conventional to pull it off. Yes there are those that try and all they do is mess it up for all around them by Blowing their Reel up and tangling up everyone around them.
> 
> I have been a Rod Builder on Hatteras Island for going on 12, 13 Years and If I were going to build someone a Spanish Rod it would be a Slingshot 1085 9 foot or an 1145 nice six and if Pressured (but t would not be the right Rod for it 1265 ten six) the 10'6 would be to Cumbersome. There is also a Stealth series I would build on for them. But rule of thumb and you can ask any builder on the Island 9 footer is the general consensus. To each his Own But way way too Big For Spanish.....
> 
> ...


Jam - Let the guy fish. He's got something he likes. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

OldBay said:


> Jam - Let the guy fish. He's got something he likes. Nothing wrong with that.


Just trying to help. He asked a question I provided my answer, just like I would do if he came in the shop, point him in the right direction. Regardless of what you say there is a right tool for the right Job. Hate to see someone using the wrong tool, and 12'6 for Spanish is the wrong tool... 

JAM


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

JAM I hear what you’re saying but I guess things are just a little different for me. Technology continues to offer lighter, stronger and longer rod technology, long casting reels, and line that I think allows me the flexibility of using them in very nontraditional applications. Let’s look at some of the reasons for not using longer rods like: blank weight; arm fatigue; too cumbersome to handle; and rod torque. 

I agree that the 4.32 oz weight of the 9’6” rods versus the 8.8 oz 11’ and 11.52 oz 12’6” is greater but I’ve never felt like I was holding a heaver at any time. Do my arms get sore? Absolutely, because I only get to fish for Spanish from the beach one week per year, I’m never in shape for the amount of physical work needed to catch fish. I had the same problem before with my 9’ and 10’ Spanish rods. After some time, I also learned that I didn’t need to make hundreds of cast before I get the fist bite. JAM, I wish that you would have shared that bite of information a lot sooner. The longer rods are too cumbersome to deal with. That may be true if you are talking about a standard off the rack rod but I’m using two custom rods that are configured exactly to my arm length. For me that removes any awkwardness. All rods have a certain amount of torque created by their lengths that can have an impact on arm fatigue. As I mentioned, my 10’ Ben Dorrs which I love and still use on every trip were killing me, plus the 100+ cast I was making. My solution was to equip each rod with the weighted butt cap which did help and I also used them with my longer rods. Those things are nice but really too cumbersome to be practical for me. The real solution was also being able to reduce the number of cast attempted without a bite. 

Longer rods aren’t for everyone but I wouldn’t leave home without mine. Being able to cover a lot of water with fewer casts is great for me. JAM, you are correct that this would be over kill and the wrong tool for the average person but for those few that read our discussion and think that may be I’d like to try using a long rod, I say GO LONG!

JAM, I think this also opens things up to talk about rod guides. It kills me to lose lures at the Point because my braided line has wrapped around one of the guides. I hope that you will start a new post to discuss your thoughts on the new Fuji K guides because I’m sure that we all can also benefit from your experience on that topic.

Mastrbaitr, sorry,not trying to steal your thread but anytime you can get JAM talking about Spanish fishing we all benefit.

Larryb


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Love the Fuji K Guides and have a Trout Rod with them on there, I really Love the New Concept Guides and that is what the K Guides came out of. I have older SIC Titanium Frame New Concepts on Both my Spanish Rods and its one of the reasons that they cast so Far. I never get Wraps around the Guides but I am using a Much shorter Rod my Big Rod is a Pur-Glas 300-1 its a Blank from South Africa and it around 9 foot 10 inches. 

It's hard to say whether or not you would still get guide Wrap with the K guides my guess would be, Yes you would in certain wind conditions. Like a Side to Wind where the wind is blowing in from either side of you. But the Factor of that would be the very Lite Line and the extremely long rod. It might help a bit but the ends would not justify the means as you would have to have the rods Striped and rebuilt, unle you do your own work, then it might be worth the gamble. 

Don't forget to bring them Aussie Spoons when ya come this year I would love to see them.. Thanks for the Kind Words LarryB.. I love discussing Rods and Fishin.. Got to get ya on a Kayak this next trip... FUN FUN FUN.... 

JAM


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

LarryB said:


> JAM I hear what you’re saying but I guess things are just a little different for me. Technology continues to offer lighter, stronger and longer rod technology, long casting reels, and line that I think allows me the flexibility of using them in very nontraditional applications. Let’s look at some of the reasons for not using longer rods like: blank weight; arm fatigue; too cumbersome to handle; and rod torque.
> 
> I agree that the 4.32 oz weight of the 9’6” rods versus the 8.8 oz 11’ and 11.52 oz 12’6” is greater but I’ve never felt like I was holding a heaver at any time. Do my arms get sore? Absolutely, because I only get to fish for Spanish from the beach one week per year, I’m never in shape for the amount of physical work needed to catch fish. I had the same problem before with my 9’ and 10’ Spanish rods. After some time, I also learned that I didn’t need to make hundreds of cast before I get the fist bite. JAM, I wish that you would have shared that bite of information a lot sooner. The longer rods are too cumbersome to deal with. That may be true if you are talking about a standard off the rack rod but I’m using two custom rods that are configured exactly to my arm length. For me that removes any awkwardness. All rods have a certain amount of torque created by their lengths that can have an impact on arm fatigue. As I mentioned, my 10’ Ben Dorrs which I love and still use on every trip were killing me, plus the 100+ cast I was making. My solution was to equip each rod with the weighted butt cap which did help and I also used them with my longer rods. Those things are nice but really too cumbersome to be practical for me. The real solution was also being able to reduce the number of cast attempted without a bite.
> 
> ...


I was going to say the same thing but ya beat me too it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

krocodiles rule in the MD and DE surf. I get the 2 1/2 oz size - replace the treble with a SIWASH single hook, tape on some silver reflective tape and watch out blues!

I ALWAYS keep my metal-slinging setup (10.5 All Star spinning, 1-3 oz capability, 30 or 20 lb braid) at the ready when fishing AI or the DE surf. When a school comes in, you have to be ready!

Sandcrab


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

So LarryB can you share the secret to reducing the number of casts you make w/o getting a bite?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

JamesRiverVa said:


> So LarryB can you share the secret to reducing the number of casts you make w/o getting a bite?


There's a good read about beach reading from druminthesuds.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

Mastrbaitr said:


> There's a good read about beach reading from druminthesuds.


I love those threads and DitS' pics.

But do those threads apply to casting metal for Spanish macks from the beach? I always thought the general idea for spanish was to cast as far out as possible and reel as fast as you can. Preferably near an inlet if there's one nearby. I didn't realize there was much "beach reading" to do beyond that if throwing Stingsilvers, glass minnows, Hopkins or the like for spanish. But would definitely be glad to learn different.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Fishing at the Point, when I first fell in love with casting for Spanish mackerel I had no idea what a good strategy was other than cast, cast and cast some more just like the rest of us vacationers. Over the years of fishing and learning from the local fishermen, I learned that one of the secrets to finding the fish was to cover as much water (and depths) as possible and if the fish were there then you would get bite. Now, after making about 25 or so cast from different spots, watching other fishermen and not getting bite then I know that there may not be a school in the area. 

There are also so many more factors to also consider like: water clarity (Spanish are sight feeders and like clear water); checking with your local tackle shop to see what color lure combinations have been successful; changing locations (if the water is dirty at the point then it should be clearer down at the inlet and sometimes the reverse; can you see Spanish jumping (old saying that if they are jumping then they aren’t biting); are there bait fish in the water around you; during the summer months the bite is usually either early morning or late afternoon; and there are many more.

One more note concerning spoons is that one of my friends in Virginia Beach is using a 100 gram tournament sinker with a fluorocarbon leader attached to a single Clark spoon and casting from the piers. I’m thinking of trying a single fluoro leader with a heavier glass minnow attached to the rear, with two dropper loops further up the line, attached to two 2” Clark spoons, like a poor man’s Alabama rig. I know that it works for blue fish but haven’t tried it for Spanish from the beach. Clark spoons are one of the best Spanish lures around but the challenge for beach fishermen is how to utilize them on longer cast without too much other stuff and tangles.

LarryB


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks LarryB, that makes sense. I have a question re. fishing different depths when casting for Spanish from the beach. Do you just do that by waiting longer before beginning your retrieve? Or do you also actually retrieve it a little slower to KEEP the spoon at a deeper depth? One frustration I've had is that when I follow the standard advice to "reel as fast as you can - you can't reel it too fast" then pretty quickly the spoon is up on top of the water, even skipping along the top. Yes, I sometimes get hits on that retrieve from spanish or snapper blues (and those hits are a ton of fun to watch) but I feel like there is a whole water column below me that I'm not even covering. Yet, if I slow down the retrieve so the spoon runs a little deeper I'm concerned that I'm retrieving too slow for effective Spanish mackerel fishing. Any input there? How do you go about covering different depths?


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Its even possible to catch flounder with a spoon type lure if you fish it slow and towards the bottom. When I use them, I just do everything. Fish it fast, next cast drag across the bottom, next reel it quickly with pauses to let it sink a little.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

LarryB said:


> Fishing at the Point, when I first fell in love with casting for Spanish mackerel I had no idea what a good strategy was other than cast, cast and cast some more just like the rest of us vacationers. Over the years of fishing and learning from the local fishermen, I learned that one of the secrets to finding the fish was to cover as much water (and depths) as possible and if the fish were there then you would get bite. Now, after making about 25 or so cast from different spots, watching other fishermen and not getting bite then I know that there may not be a school in the area.
> 
> There are also so many more factors to also consider like: water clarity (Spanish are sight feeders and like clear water); checking with your local tackle shop to see what color lure combinations have been successful; changing locations (if the water is dirty at the point then it should be clearer down at the inlet and sometimes the reverse; can you see Spanish jumping (old saying that if they are jumping then they aren’t biting); are there bait fish in the water around you; during the summer months the bite is usually either early morning or late afternoon; and there are many more.
> 
> ...


The problem I see with attaching a sinker in front is that anything fishy-shaped can be/will be attacked by frenzied spanish macks. This includes but not limited to the following:

gold hooks
drinking straws
bright beads
torpedo/trolling sinkers
egg sinkers
bright swivels


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

JamesRiverVA,

When I’m covering the water and casting to a spot, I’ll usually make a couple of cast and count down once the lure hits so that I’m reaching different depths. I’ll also adjust my reel retrieval speed to try and keep the lure at that depth for as long as possible. If you are using a standard spoon, keep in mind that due to the lure’s shape, it’s going to seek the water’s surface much faster than a glass minnow type lure. Slowing the speed down too much is really great for catching blue fish. I think the standard spoons, like those pictured in this post, are great lures because they provide a lot of flash in clear water but you’d need to cast a much larger size spoon to get the distances needed unless the fish were already in close. You can get the same great lure flash effect by adding a little flashabou accent to the end of your treble or single hook, on a sting silver or glass minnow lure (gold, silver or pearl are colors that I like). The other advantage is that this lure is usually the same size as the bait that the fish are feeding on and you don’t sacrifice any casting distance. 

Bluefish1928,

I agree, that adding a sinker or swivels could attract anything with teeth but I don’t see any other way to get something like a Clark spoon out there. I know that the guys in boats, trolling off the beaches, are using trolling sinkers followed by a length of leader and then the Clark spoon. They would have the same issues of having sinks or swivels attacked. I don’t know how well a rig like that would work from the beach but I’m willing to give it a cast or two (need to work on stiff rig that eliminates or reduces possible tangle with main line). I also think that using a sinker to get distance is something that I would only try with a 4” Clark spoon. The idea that I find more interesting is the straw type rig (gold hooks or 2” Clark spoons) with a 2oz sting silver attached to the end. This type of rig could be used without any swivels and easily cast from the beach. I think that you could expect multiple hookups on this type of rig if the fish are around.

Clearly not being able to get out to fish leaves me with way too much time to think about Spanish fishing.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

That's what I would do. Stingsilver on the end with dropper loops for the Clarkspoons.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

What you guys are talking about is a river rig. I use it with spyro buck tail on the bottom and started putting a #13 or 15 Tony accetta spoons. Would like to try with the 1547 or 1560 sting silver.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The ES Lures Jam Pictured are the ones I use


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mastrbaitr said:


> What you guys are talking about is a river rig. I use it with spyro buck tail on the bottom and started putting a #13 or 15 Tony accetta spoons. Would like to try with the 1547 or 1560 sting silver.


are you talking about a river rig or Rivers "river rig" cause those are complete opposites.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

cooper138 said:


> are you talking about a river rig or Rivers "river rig" cause those are complete opposites.


Read above the posts.... I'm talking about the river rig. Rivers rig is the all floro bottom rig.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

yup went back and re-read, was thinkinh to myself that is nothing like rivers rig. used to call that 3-way swivel rig a wolf river rig


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

cooper138 said:


> yup went back and re-read, was thinkinh to myself that is nothing like rivers rig. used to call that 3-way swivel rig a wolf river rig


I've used Rivers rig to catch stripers off a pier on the cheasapeake. Very useful rig when all I have to do is carry around a spool floro.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mastrbaitr said:


> I've used Rivers rig to catch stripers off a pier on the cheasapeake. Very useful rig when all I have to do is carry around a spool floro.


Yup I've found his rig to be the most useful tool in my bag. have that made up in about 5 or 6 different hook sizes and 20-50# floro. Guess we went off track a bit. But hey it's winter


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

cooper138 said:


> Yup I've found his rig to be the most useful tool in my bag. have that made up in about 5 or 6 different hook sizes and 20-50# floro. Guess we went off track a bit. But hey it's winter


I wonder.....if you attach a bank sinker with about a 3-4" loop and then attach a spoon on the top and bottom tag would that work as a nice tandem rig? Maybe even throw in a swivel at the top for quick change out? Got my mind working now...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Let me Know how ya make out with the rigs with all the Jewelry on it, Swivels and What not are No No's when Spanish Fishing, where Less Is More. And you need to Run Fast and Hi in the Water Column A single Spanish on a 9 Foot Rod is a Hand Full to get tot he Beach and Land. I could not imagine more then one on. They would be Fighting against themselves and You at the same time making very few of them ever get to the Beach. There is However a 5 hook Rid Called a Mackerel Tree that is Used both from the Beach and Boat. I have seen them Work from both, but still just catching Single Fish Though.. I have always Used Flouro when Spanish Fishing and it's not "Like the River Rig" which is used for Bottom Fishing. 

JAM


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I wouldn't being be going for Spanish with that rig. I want to test it out and see just how versatile Rivers rig is when fishing the bottom. Flounder and such at Indian river inlet. I know it works for spot, blue, croaker, rock/striper, and kingfish. I was testing it out all last year from surf and pier.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Mastrbaitr, we did make RR's for Flounder and they worked great ...... but we used flat dragging sinker on the bottom loop, then on the drops we used the hair type teasers and a #1 Kayle hook, it worked great slow dragging a strip of fish, shark belly or Gulps ........ Not sure what you're calling a bank sinker but a flat dragging sinker works fine ...... Now spoons I ain't sure about but if you try em, small ones may work but I suggest hanging a thin strip of meat on em ......... River


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Mastrbaitr, we did make RR's for Flounder and they worked great ...... but we used flat dragging sinker on the bottom loop, then on the drops we used the hair type teasers and a #1 Kayle hook, it worked great slow dragging a strip of fish, shark belly or Gulps ........ Not sure what you're calling a bank sinker but a flat dragging sinker works fine ...... Now spoons I ain't sure about but if you try em, small ones may work but I suggest hanging a thin strip of meat on em ......... River


River, is that like a bottom bouncer rig that the Walleye guys use? Gapen markets a bottom bouncer, walking type sinker that has a wire form on it that can be used with baits or lures. I've made up something similar for flounder, but it's primarily a boat rig for drifting or slow trolling. I've made some mini bottom bouncers too that can be cast & works great on flounder, and again can be baited or used with a lure. I've stayed away from multiple hooks however with them, as they just tangle too much.

Gapen Bait Walker.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Nope bigjim5589, those look interesting but I was talking about just a flat drifting sinker like most tackle shops have. I always preferred one ounce if conditions were right ...... They do make some spoon/teardrop shaped sinkers just for dragging but they're hard to find ....... Tangling can be a problem, might want to make sure you've got plenty of distance between the drops when you tie the rig, that may help ...... River


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for the reply! I know the sinker you're talking about. I've made my own dragging sinkers too from a crescent sinker mold.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Im with bigjim. Spoons are great and I used to use Jensen Krocs but got to thinking about making something similar but less expensive. Here is a quick pic of a a few out of the 15 I made last night. I use these in the rivers and bay like crazy.


----------

